# متى سيأتي المسيح ؟



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

+((+(( زار سائح حديقة فى ايطاليا غاية فى الأبداع والجمال والرونق زالرفعة فى التهذيب ؛ وكتب لنا محادثة بينه وبين البستانى ... ))+))+
- كم لك في رعاية هذه الحديقة ؟
- خمسة وعشرون عاماً ...​ 
- وكم مرة اتى صاحب البستان لرؤيته خلالها ؟
- أربع مرات ..​ 
- متى جاء أخر مرة ؟
- منذ اثني عشر عاماً ...​ 
- أعتقد أنه يراسلك ... 
- كلا على الاطلاق ...​ 
- ومن أين تحصل على التعليمات الخاصة بالعمل ؟
- من وكيل صاحب البستان .... فى مدينة ميلانو ...​ 
- هل يأتى كثيراً هنا ؟
- لم يأت على الاطلاق ...​ 
- من يأتى إذن ليعتنى بالأمور هنا ؟
- لا أحد ... فإننى أترك بمفردى ...​ 
- أه .. ومع ذلك أنت تعتنى بالبستان وتحفظه بهذا الرونق حتى يكاد الأنسان يظن أنك تتوقع مجئ صاحبه غداً ..
- كلا بل أتوقع مجيئه ليس الغد ... ولكن اليوم سيدى !​ 
+" من الحوار السابق .. لابد لنا أن نسأل الأن .. متى سيأتى المسيح ؟؟؟ ​ 
إن يسوع نفسه أجاب عن هذا السؤال عندما قال : 
"وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة السموات إلا أبي وحده (مت36:24) ."+
لا يعلم أحد متى سوف يكون المجئ الثانى ؛ ان هذا يعلمه الأب فقط.
ولكن شيئاً واحداً قيل لنا : إنه سوف يأتى فجأة كلص فى نصف الليل ؛ أى دون أن يكون الناس مستعدين له ؛ ولهذا السبب وجب علينا بالضرورة كمسيحيين أن نحيا كما لو كان يسوع سوف يأتى اليوم ...​ 
+ أذكروا ضعفي فى صلواتكم ...​


----------



## المحب-المبارك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

كلا بل أتوقع مجيئه ليس الغد ... ولكن اليوم سيدى !

مشكووووووور  خيوووو على الموضوع


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



المحب-المبارك قال:


> كلا بل أتوقع مجيئه ليس الغد ... ولكن اليوم سيدى !
> 
> مشكووووووور خيوووو على الموضوع


+" شكراً ليك على مرورك ... ربنا يباركك "+


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

جممممممممممميلة​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جممممممممممميلة​


+" ميرسي فروشة دى مرورك هو اللى جمييييييييل "+


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

*العلامات لمجئ المسيح قربت يا أخوة و قريبا جدا سيبنى  الهيكل في اورشليم بعد هدم الاقصى :fun_lol: و تقام الذبيحة و يدخل اليهود في دين المسيح أفواجا :94:*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



riyad قال:


> *العلامات لمجئ المسيج قربت يا أخوة و قريبا جدا سيبنى الهيكل في اورشليم بعد هدم الاقصى :fun_lol: و تقام الذبيحة و يدخل اليهود في دين المسيح أفواجا :94:*


+" شكراً على مرورك الجميل أخر رياض .. ربنا يجعلنا دايماً مستعدين لمجيئو ... "+


----------



## فادية (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

*موضوع رائع *
*تسلم ايدك عزيزتي ماريان *
* موضوعك يستحق ان يكون  *
*الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع*




*التمييز*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



فادية قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك عزيزتي ماريان *
> *موضوعك يستحق ان يكون *
> ...


+" *الله يبارك فيكي يا فادية وميرسي اوى على التشجيع الجميل ده .. ربنا يبارك فى خدمة المنتدى دايماً .. وكل سنة وانتم طيبيبن "+*


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

الف مبروك يا ماريان التميز

بجد موضوع رائع

عقبال كل مره

دايما متألقه​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الف مبروك يا ماريان التميز​
> 
> بجد موضوع رائع​
> عقبال كل مره​
> ...


*+" الله يبارك فيكى .. وعقبالك يارب كدة لما تاخدى لقب احسن مشرفة فى المنتدى .. ميرسي على التهنئة الرقيقة دى ... "+*


----------



## mr_keroo (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

موضوع جميل اوى يا ماريان ميرسى على القصة الجميلة دى ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



mr_keroo قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا ماريان ميرسى على القصة الجميلة دى ​


*+" ميرسي على مرورك الجميل .. نورت المنتدى "+*


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

موضوع جميل جدااا يا ماريان 

ومبرووك التميز يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا يا ماريان ​
> 
> ومبرووك التميز يا قمر ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


++ الله يبارك فيكى ياعسولة .. وميرسي على مرورك الحلو ده ++


----------



## veansea (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

حلو قوى يا ماريان هائل
ممتاز


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



veansea قال:


> حلو قوى يا ماريان هائل
> ممتاز


*+++ ميرسي يا حبيبتى على المرور الجميل ده .. ربنا يباركك ويساندك بنعمتو دايماً +++*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

موضوع جميل ورائع كمان ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> موضوع جميل ورائع كمان ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


*+++ ميرسي خالص على مرورك الجميل ده ... ربنا يبارك حياتك ويساندك بنعمتو دايماً +++*


----------



## السياف العراقي (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

موضوع غاية في الروووووووووووووووعة  يسسسسسسسسلمو


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

حلووووووووووووووووووو شكرا عيني


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

يا رب اجعلنا دائما نعيش كل يوم كأنه هو آخر يوم في حياتنا....​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



السياف العراقي قال:


> موضوع غاية في الروووووووووووووووعة يسسسسسسسسلمو


*ميرسي ليك على تعب محبتك*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووو شكرا عيني


*شكراً ليكى ياقمر على كلماتك الرقيقة دى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> يا رب اجعلنا دائما نعيش كل يوم كأنه هو آخر يوم في حياتنا....​


*ميرسي على كلماتك الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

مبروك يا حبيبتى التميز


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> مبروك يا حبيبتى التميز


*الله يبارك فيكى يا جيجى*
*ميرسي ياقمر على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sam_msm (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

[COLOR="Red"]امين.............................تعال ايها الرب يسوع[/COLOR]

                                شكرآآآآآآآ ماريان الله يبارك فيك


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

موضوع جميل ورائع كمان ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



sam_msm قال:


> [COLOR="Red"]امين.............................تعال ايها الرب يسوع[/color]
> 
> شكرآآآآآآآ ماريان الله يبارك فيك


*ميرسي استاذ سام على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> موضوع جميل ورائع كمان ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


ميرسي على ردك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## gigi angel (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

موضوع جميل اوىىىى يا ماريان  
الف مبروك للتميز بجد موضوعك جميل​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوىىىى يا ماريان​
> 
> الف مبروك للتميز بجد موضوعك جميل​


*ميرسي يا جيري على ذوقك ياقمر*
*الله يبارك فيكى وعقبالك يارب دايماً كدة متميزة*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ومبروك التميز يا مرمر ​*


----------



## الحوت (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*

*الاخوه الاعزاء متى سياتي المسيح ؟!!!!!!!!!

دعونا ندعم الموضوع ببعض النصوص ..

لقد اخبر السيد المسيح عن مجيئة ثانيه حيث قال :

{ .. هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا . لاني اقول لكم انكم لا ترونني من الان حتى تقولوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب } ( متى 39:24)

اذن مجئ السيد المسيح مجئ مرتبط بايمان اليهود 

فاليهود سيؤمنون بالرب يسوع قبل مجيئه الثاني .. وبعد ان يقولوا مبارك الاتي باسم الرب .. سيروننه في مجيئه الثاني ليخلصهم ويفيدهم من يد اعدائهم ومن الضيقة العظيمة .. اذ سينزل على جبل الزيتون ويبدأ ملكه الابدي الى ابد الابدين ..

وان كانوا رفضوه اولاً .. الا انهم سقبلونه اخيراً .. لانهم شعبه والرب لم ولن يرفض شعبه كما قال الوحي بفم بولس الرسول ..

1{ فاقول ألعل الله رفض شعبه . حاشا . لاني انا ايضا اسرائيلي من
نسل ابراهيم من سبط بنيامين . 2 لم يرفض الله شعبه الذي سبق فعرفه ​
وكما يقول الرسول ايضا :

{ ان القساوة قد حصلت جزئيا لاسرائيل الى ان يدخل ملؤ الامم وهكذا سيخلص جميع اسرائيل }  ( رومية 25:11و26)

فايمان اليهود مرتبط بعودة اليهود لارضهم وهذا قد حصل في زماننا ..

فهم لم يرجعوا بسبب برهم وصلاحهم ... انما ارجعهم الرب ليعلن صدق وعوده وتعظيم اسمه وتحقيق نبوات كلمته .. وتمهيداً لعودة ابنه !

{ من ارض المشرق ومن ارض مغرب الشمس آتي بهم فيسكنون في وسط اورشليم } ( زكريا 7:8)

{ فتعلمون اني انا الرب اذا فعلت بكم من أجل اسمي } ( حزقيال 44:20)

فلقد عاد الشعب الاسرائيلي الى ارضه في عهد الملك كورش .. والسبب ؟

ان يولد المسيح في { بيت لحم اليهودية } ( ميخا 2:5)

ثم عاد الشعب الاسرائيلي الى ارضه في هذه العودة الاخيرة .. والسبب ؟

لكي يأتي المسيح ليخلص هذا الشعب من ذنوبه واثامه عندما يؤمنون به في الضيقة ( رومية 11:26-25)
{ وتقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون } ( زكريا 4:14)

فكما كانت اسرائيل موجودة في مجيء المسيح اللأول !
هكذا ستكون اسرائيل موجودة في مجيء المسيح الثاني !

يقول الوحي بالروح القدس بأن بني اسرائيل سيرجعون الى ارضهم بواسطة الطائرات والسفن من كل مكان في العالم :

{ من هؤلاء الطائرون كسحاب وكالحمام الى بيوتها . 
ان الجزائر تنتظرني وسفن ترشيش في الاول لتأتي ببنيك من بعيد
وفضتهم وذهبهم معهم لاسم الرب الهك وقدوس اسرائيل لانه قد مجدك وبنو الغريب يبنون اسوارك وملوكهم يخدمونك . لاني بغضبي ضربتك وبرضواني رحمتك . وتنفتح ابوابك دائما . نهارا وليلا لا تغلق . ليؤتى اليك بغنى الامم وتقاد ملوكهم . لان الامة والمملكة التي لا تخدمك تبيد وخرابا تخرب الامم . مجد لبنان اليك يأتي السرو والسنديان والشربين معا لزينة مكان مقدسي وامجد موضع رجلي وبنو الذين قهروك يسيرون اليك خاضعين وكل الذين اهانوك يسجدون لدى باطن قدميك ويدعونك مدينة الرب صهيون قدوس اسرائيل } ( اشعيا 8:60-14)​

وبينما حرب 1967 تدور توجه الجنرال موشي ديان الى اورشليم والى حائط المبكى المتبقي من هيكل الملك سليمان وقرأ هذا المقطع من سفر عاموس النبي :


{ وارد سبي شعبي اسرائيل فيبنون مدنا خربة ويسكنون ويغرسون كروما ويشربون خمرها ويصنعون جنّات ويأكلون اثمارها . واغرسهم في ارضهم ولن يقلعوا بعد من ارضهم التي اعطيتهم قال الرب الهك} ( عاموس 14:9-15)​

حين دخول اورشليم .. تمت نبوة النبي عاموس ( 14:9و15)
http://www.judaicaposters.com/Images/jp1061.jpg


اليست هذه عظمة الكتاب المقدس وصدق نبواته القديرة المعجزة ؟!

وبقى ايمان اليهود بالمسيح ..

ولكن بعد ان يسمح الرب بالضيقة العظيمة عليهم وتسمى " ضيق يعقوب " ..
سيسكب عليهم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون الى الذي طعنوه .. وينوحون عليه !


ولكن قبل كل هذا ..
فقد قضى الرب ان يعود بني اسرائيل الى ارضهم ( سواء كان بالحركة الصهيونية او اي حركة اخرى , سواء بمساعدة او دونها ) فمشيئة الرب ستتم ..! :t16:


*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: متى سيأتي المسيح ؟*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> 
> _*ومبروك التميز يا مرمر *_​


الله يبارك فيك
وميرسي خالص على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

